# Need TCD750500 (Premiere 4) Image



## mherm88 (Dec 28, 2010)

Can someone provide me with a disk image for the TCD750500 (Premiere 4)? My old disk is completely dead (no power) and I need to get a fresh install on the box. I can provide an upload location if needed

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mherm88 said:


> Can someone provide me with a disk image for the TCD750500 (Premiere 4)? My old disk is completely dead (no power) and I need to get a fresh install on the box. I can provide an upload location if needed
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## gearhead60 (Dec 10, 2007)

The hard drive in my Premiere 4(TCD750500) finally died after 7 years. I ordered a new 500 GB drive from Amazon but needless to say I need to copy a fresh image to the new drive. Thanks in advance...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

gearhead60 said:


> The hard drive in my Premiere 4(TCD750500) finally died after 7 years. I ordered a new 500 GB drive from Amazon but needless to say I need to copy a fresh image to the new drive. Thanks in advance...


Sent.


----------



## Thomas Lee (Oct 29, 2019)

My TCD750500 won't boot and was trying to download the image for this TiVo but really hard to find, and ended up here.
Is there a way to get the image for my TiVo? Many thanks in advance..


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Lee said:


> My TCD750500 won't boot and was trying to download the image for this TiVo but really hard to find, and ended up here.
> Is there a way to get the image for my TiVo? Many thanks in advance..


Sent.


----------



## Bostonsportsguy888 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thomas Lee said:


> My TCD750500 won't boot and was trying to download the image for this TiVo but really hard to find, and ended up here.
> Is there a way to get the image for my TiVo? Many thanks in advance..





Thomas Lee said:


> My TCD750500 won't boot and was trying to download the image for this TiVo but really hard to find, and ended up here.
> Is there a way to get the image for my TiVo? Many thanks in advance..


Any chance you can send me the image. I have the same model.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bostonsportsguy888 said:


> Any chance you can send me the image. I have the same model.


Sent.


----------



## Justin Fate (Jan 6, 2020)

mherm88 said:


> Can someone provide me with a disk image for the TCD750500 (Premiere 4)? My old disk is completely dead (no power) and I need to get a fresh install on the box. I can provide an upload location if needed
> 
> Thanks!


I need the image for this model TCD750500 as well!


----------



## tlburrow0519 (Mar 13, 2020)

I too need a TCD750500 image. Can someone tell me where I can download it and how to find procedures to load it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

My 750500 image does not work anymore.


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

I need an image for Premiere 4 too


----------



## John Haugen (Apr 1, 2020)

I am in need of a TCD750500 image. Can someone tell me where I can get one?


----------



## select2001us (Apr 12, 2020)

John Haugen said:


> I am in need of a TCD750500 image. Can someone tell me where I can get one?


Did you find the image . How?

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Haugen (Apr 1, 2020)

I did not .


----------



## Dennis Adams (Jul 22, 2020)

I received a tivo from a friend. Hard drive is Dead. I don't have a backup. I need an image for a TCD750500. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dennis Adams said:


> I received a tivo from a friend. Hard drive is Dead. I don't have a backup. I need an image for a TCD750500. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Dennis Adams (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank You,


----------



## DonResetti (Aug 5, 2020)

If it works, I would like a TCD750500 image as well please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

DonResetti said:


> If it works, I would like a TCD750500 image as well please.


Sent.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Figured I'd ask before I start bollocking around myself with my 500GB drive and JMFS - does anyone have a pre-expanded 1 or 2TB 750500 image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lhvetinari said:


> Figured I'd ask before I start bollocking around myself with my 500GB drive and JMFS - does anyone have a pre-expanded 1 or 2TB 750500 image?


Yes (to both).


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Yes (to both).


In the words of Wimpy, I would gladly pay you Tuesday for a 1TB image today


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lhvetinari said:


> In the words of Wimpy, I would gladly pay you Tuesday for a 1TB image today


Sent.


----------



## leonfredericks (Aug 16, 2016)

is anyone available to send a 750500 image file? My hard drive took a dump and I can't find my backups.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

leonfredericks said:


> is anyone available to send a 750500 image file? My hard drive took a dump and I can't find my backups.
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## kenworth48 (Jul 20, 2017)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Could you send me an image for 746320. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

kenworth48 said:


> Could you send me an image for 746320. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Benjamin Hartman (Jan 4, 2021)

Can someone provide me with a disk image for the TCD746500 (TiVo premier ) or newer 
Or (Premiere 4)? My old disk is completely dead (no power) and I need to get a fresh install on the box. Installed a new hard drive. On tcd746500 I can provide an upload location if needed
[email protected]


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Benjamin Hartman said:


> Can someone provide me with a disk image for the TCD746500 (TiVo premier ) or newer
> Or (Premiere 4)? My old disk is completely dead (no power) and I need to get a fresh install on the box. Installed a new hard drive. On tcd746500 I can provide an upload location if needed
> [email protected]


Sent.


----------



## eastormrt (Jan 16, 2012)

Can someone please send me an image for TCD750500 as well?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

eastormrt said:


> Can someone please send me an image for TCD750500 as well?


Sent.


----------



## Tvhelp (Mar 10, 2021)

Can someone PLEASE send me an image for TCD 746 500?? Also, I have an older MacBook Pro and I’m not sure how to use it to write/transfer the image onto the new hard drive (WESTERN DIGITAL WD5000AUDX AV-GP Green 500GB 32MB cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5 internal hard drive). I think this hard drive will work... Thank You!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tvhelp said:


> Can someone PLEASE send me an image for TCD 746 500?? Also, I have an older MacBook Pro and I'm not sure how to use it to write/transfer the image onto the new hard drive (WESTERN DIGITAL WD5000AUDX AV-GP Green 500GB 32MB cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5 internal hard drive). I think this hard drive will work... Thank You!!


Image sent. You need DvrBARS (a Windows program) to restore it.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

I would like a TCD750500 image as well please. Also for the 748000. Thanks so much !!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dav Sugarman said:


> I would like a TCD750500 image as well please. Also for the 748000. Thanks so much !!


Sent.


----------



## cellMart (Aug 5, 2021)

My Tivo TCD 746320 is stuck on "Clearing guide data and todo list" screen for two days! from reading this thread - it sounds like bad hard disc. can you please send me an image of the TCD746320? so I can get new drive and see if it works. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

cellMart said:


> My Tivo TCD 746320 is stuck on "Clearing guide data and todo list" screen for two days! from reading this thread - it sounds like bad hard disc. can you please send me an image of the TCD746320? so I can get new drive and see if it works. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## cellMart (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for your fast response.


----------



## MrRuben (Oct 11, 2021)

cellMart said:


> Thank you so much for your fast response.


----------



## MrRuben (Oct 11, 2021)

Yep. My TCD746500 hard drive died.Anyway to get that image also?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MrRuben said:


> Yep. My TCD746500 hard drive died.Anyway to get that image also?


Sent.


----------



## MrRuben (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi ggieseke. I tried to download it but it failed. I'm sure it's on my end. I do have a question. The download says TCD74320. This will work onTCD746500?


----------



## MrRuben (Oct 11, 2021)

And thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MrRuben said:


> Hi ggieseke. I tried to download it but it failed. I'm sure it's on my end. I do have a question. The download says TCD74320. This will work onTCD746500?


The TCD746320 and TCD746500 models are identical except for the hard drive size (320GB & 500GB respectively). TiVo changed the model number when drive manufacturers quit making 320GB drives and they were forced to use 500GB drives.


----------



## MrRuben (Oct 11, 2021)

thanks ggieseke


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Any chance I can get a 2TB expanded 750500 image if anyone has one? I'm a lazy sod who doesn't want to have to re-learn JMFS.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lhvetinari said:


> Any chance I can get a 2TB expanded 750500 image if anyone has one? I'm a lazy sod who doesn't want to have to re-learn JMFS.


Sent.


----------

